
Why are tech people freaking out about coronavirus? - lmetro
https://10mohstech.substack.com/p/why-are-tech-people-freaking-out
======
chupa-chups
The intelligent ones aren't freaking out but are computing

* economic impact of fear of a pandemic

* economic impact of shutdown of > 60,000,000 people in china to the rest of the world

* economic impact of panic of people not educated enough to judge real risk of becoming infected

* media inertia

* china specific cover-up tendency

* actions in china

* 2nd and 3rd derivative effects of fear of a pandemic (i.e. delayed/missing deliveries of required medicines)

* fear-caused outage of food etc., since the delivery chain may collapse if fear raises into a critical level

etc.pp.

In other words: from my POV (and my peers), nobody really fears the virus
itself but the effect it causes to the social environment.

~~~
tim333
I fear the virus itself. Not so much for me as I'm healthy but it could easily
take out my 80 something parents.

